# EMT-Basic Soon, Recommendations



## wchawkins (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello all!

I am going to be starting my EMT-Basic training very soon, and wanted to know if there were any recommendations you guys have for someone starting fresh.  Anything at all would be really helpful.  I am really excited about finally getting started with my classes.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your book, read your skill sheets, keep an open mind during criticism.  Brush up on your study skills if it's been a while since you've been in school.  Of course, you may not really need them.


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 22, 2008)

This being something that I am truly interested in, my study skills will not be a factor here.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 22, 2008)

ditto. take your constructive criticism well from your teacher. When they say read the boo that means read the book. the quizzes are never on what you learned in class but rather on what you were supposed to read in the book. class is fun and don't worry about being the best at everything. practice will make you a good EMT.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Brush up on reading skills, many EMT students either: 
A. Do not read above the 6'th grade level
B. Have not read much since the 6'th grade
C. Does not read anything without lots of pictures
D. All of the above

Seriously, learn how to study, read, outline chapters and take notes!

R/r 911


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, from what you guys have said, it seems I am all set, and should have no problems.  Thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Brush up on reading skills, many EMT students either:
> A. Do not read above the 6'th grade level
> B. Have not read much since the 6'th grade
> C. Does not read anything without lots of pictures
> ...



Well you must have run up against some EMT's that aren't very smart.  This one here (soon to be) is already college educated.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Well you must have run up against some EMT's that aren't very smart. This one here (soon to be) is already college educated.



Rhan... that doesn't necessarily help your case 

working College-town EMS... I've seen lots of STUPID college students.



Rid brings up a good point.... the EMT and even medic texts are written at a lower level than college texts.


----------



## MagicTyler (Jul 23, 2008)

I've read through the whole book already and class is still a month away from starting... Wow I'm a nerd!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 23, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Well you must have run up against some EMT's that aren't very smart.  This one here (soon to be) is already college educated.



Hmmmm .. Let's look at the results of a test based upon a 6'th -10'th grade reading and science level.. Now, you tell me if that all their reading comprehension level was up to par..

R/r 911


----------



## MagicTyler (Jul 23, 2008)

My emt-b class required proof of 9th grade reading level.  lol


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 23, 2008)

Hahaha...  I had to take a placement test called the COMPASS test here, before I could sign up for classes (community college).  On the reading and writing portions, I received a 99 and a 94.  I don't have to take any english courses at all.  Does that tell you anything?


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jul 23, 2008)

Our instructor said we had to have a copy of the ASSET test or whatever (same thing as the COMPASS).  Even though one of the guys in my class had a Bachelor's degree, the instructor said "I don't care if you're a Doctor, I still need you to take that test".... Well, it turned out he never even collected the results.... go figure


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 23, 2008)

wchawkins said:


> Hahaha...  I had to take a placement test called the COMPASS test here, before I could sign up for classes (community college).  On the reading and writing portions, I received a 99 and a 94.  I don't have to take any english courses at all.  Does that tell you anything?



Tells me to get another counselor. For a degree, one will still have to have transferable English courses, placement tests just advise the degree of perceived difficulty. If one should need remedial or advanced placement. 

R/r 911


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope that sooner or later a degree will be required to work in EMS. So that those of us who took the long route can be accomdated with better pay.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2008)

I took the placement test for the college after 4+ years of no math classes... I tanked anything beyond basic algebra (1+2x=5) - like fractional math.

I was kinda surprised that I passed...I figured I'd need to go back and re-test.


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Tells me to get another counselor. For a degree, one will still have to have transferable English courses, placement tests just advise the degree of perceived difficulty. If one should need remedial or advanced placement.
> 
> R/r 911



I actually spoke with her today.  I originally spoke with one advisor, and spoke with another one today, b/c the first wasn't in, on vacation.  Well, I do have to take some english, which is understandable.  It seems the first advisor was new to advising this program or something... whatever.  As long as I get all the classes I need to make it thru my semesters and get to Paramedic, I am fine.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

wchawkins said:


> I actually spoke with her today. I originally spoke with one advisor, and spoke with another one today, b/c the first wasn't in, on vacation. Well, I do have to take some english, which is understandable. It seems the first advisor was new to advising this program or something... whatever. As long as I get all the classes I need to make it thru my semesters and get to Paramedic, I am fine.


 Well you can plan on atleast 1 english class, a psych class, and 2-3 A&P semesters depending on how smart you are to start with. ( Some times they make you take a pre-bio 201 class to prepare you for A&P). they may make you take a PC class and mine made me take Microbiology.


----------



## EMT192229 (Aug 14, 2008)

When you start your class you should form a little group and get together on the weekends and study the questions in your work book. You should also find an EMT that you are friends with and have the run some drills with you. Because you not only need to pass a written exam but a practical exam. I'm sure if you ask one of your instructors to stop in and help with your sessions,They would gladly assist you.


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Aug 19, 2008)

just buy a good stethoscope from the get go makes life much more enjoyable


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 19, 2008)

Study, study, study...nothing is more important than study

Study may refer to:

*Studying, to acquire knowledge on a subject through concentration on prepared learning materials

*The pursuit of knowledge, as by reading, observation, or research.
*A state of mental absorption

To apply one's mind purposefully to the acquisition of knowledge or understanding of (a subject).
2. To read carefully.
3. To memorize.
4. To take (a course) at a school.
5. To inquire into; investigate.
6. To examine closely; scrutinize.
7. To give careful thought to; contemplate: study the next move.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## wchawkins (Aug 22, 2008)

Alrighty, so.  Just finished first week of class, going well.  It is going really well.  I am going to have to do a lot of studying this weekend b/c I have an exam next Friday, but other then that, I think I'm going to do fine.  As recommended by you all, I have read each chapter over again, and it really does help with getting the material stuck in my tiny little brain.


----------

